# ارجو المساعدة في تصميم توربين الرياح



## natgeo (30 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
الرجاء من الاخوة مساعدتي في تصميم توربين الذي يعمل على طاقة الرياح 
الرجاء اعطائي نموذج للتصميم أو تدلوني على اصحاب الخبرة او موقع ما 
وشكرا حفظكم الله ورعاكم


----------



## سعيد سيد حسين (8 يناير 2012)

http://www.mdpub.com/Wind_Turbine/


----------

